# Filling up air for front tyre of car



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

If you honestly don't know than I'd suggest you take your vehicle to a tire shop, new or used, and have them fill it up. It's usually always free, Discount tire is very good for this. And they'll show you, it is not hard at all. 

If you do know and this is some sort of internet joke than this messege will self destruct in 5 seconds.


----------



## Lavid2002 (Jan 16, 2012)

Go get a tire pressure gauge, fill the tire with air until it looks about right with a compressor hose with the proper tire filling attachment. 

Read the pressure with the tire pressura gauge, it should be 30PSI~32PSI

Bleed the air or fill it higher accordingly. 

P.S. LOL @ self destruct.


----------



## BijeshPatel (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys, will get a pressure gauge today.


----------



## Lavid2002 (Jan 16, 2012)

BijeshPatel said:


> Thanks for the reply guys, will get a pressure gauge today.


No problem, good to see you're seeking sources and trying to learn. I know a ton of people who can't even check their own oil. As a physicist. (Or someone who is 20 credits shy of being one) this boggles my mind.


----------

